# small mini v.s. oversized toy



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a good question and I hope some of our resident breeders can chime in. I would think that a small mini would be sturdier than an over sized toy. Just like a small standard would be sturdier than an oversized mini....at least I think so.  

I know that Clarion Poodles breed both minis and toys. I think you contacted them before, so why not ask them. They would really be able to tell you. I would love to know the answer to that myself.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I've been wondering that too. Penny will be 11 months next Sunday. She's 12.5 inches and weighs 8 lbs. I love her size. She flys in cabin with me. However, I really want to get another poodle too and I would also prefer Penny's size or smaller. Hope someone can answer it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> That is a good question and I hope some of our resident breeders can chime in. I would think that a small mini would be sturdier than an over sized toy. Just like a small standard would be sturdier than an oversized mini....at least I think so.


That's what I tend to think - small minis have bigger bones than that of oversized toys.

My next question would be: How can I tell if the puppy is an oversized toy or small mini? Can I tell from the pedigree of the parents?

@PL. I will contact Clarion again when I have a better idea of what I want - oversized toy or small mini.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I do think there is type difference between a small Mini and an over-sized Toy. When I look at dogs I can almost always tell what variety is behind them. I think it is really, really hard to find a well bred Mini in the 12"-13" range. I think the smallest show Mini I've personally seen in 10 years is Alegria's Eve (dam to Shane) who I think came in around 13.5". 

Most show Mini breeders breed up at the top of the standard because the larger Minis seem to move better and certainly have better ring presence. On the other hand, there seems to be a plethora of BYB Minis in the 12"-13" range, though that these dogs get their smaller stature from a short leg/long body conformation. With these, you have a shorter dog, but one that often has a bigger overall body structure.

Now the good news is that the Toy breeders also really push up against the standard so it is quite common to see well bred Toy dogs go all the way up to 11". They do look different than the Minis, though.

Another option might be to import a Dwarf Poodle (11"-13.75") inches from Europe.


----------

